# Fox News Insider: ?Stuff Is Just Made Up?



## Vicious-chan (Feb 11, 2011)

> Asked what most viewers and observers of Fox News would be surprised to learn about the controversial cable channel, a former insider from the world of Rupert Murdoch was quick with a response: “I don’t think people would believe it’s as concocted as it is; that stuff is just made up.”
> 
> Indeed, a former Fox News employee who recently agreed to talk with Media Matters confirmed what critics have been saying for years about Murdoch’s cable channel. Namely, that Fox News is run as a purely partisan operation, virtually every news story is actively spun by the staff, its primary goal is to prop up Republicans and knock down Democrats, and that staffers at Fox News routinely operate without the slightest regard for fairness or fact checking.
> 
> ...





Didn't see this posted (but perhaps I missed it, plausible), but here it is. So not surprising for we people who have a brain. I will add though,take it with a grain of salt cause we don't necessarily know their source and it is a progressive website so of course they're going to be against Fox News. Personally I am too considering the hate and fear mongering they've done as well as the stories that weren't stories they forced, but I still will always have skepticism towards even articles I want to and do believe in


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2011)

> Asked what most viewers and observers of Fox News would be surprised to learn about the controversial cable channel, a former insider from the world of Rupert Murdoch was quick with a response: “I don’t think people would believe it’s as concocted as it is; that stuff is just made up.”





Fucking news...how does it work?


----------



## Psycho (Feb 11, 2011)

so... is there something here we didn't know


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sure there are still some here who believe Fox News is fair and balanced, so ya. Besides, it's nice to see an inside source, or of sorts.


----------



## Hi Im God (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow really?  I had like totally no idea this was happening.  In this day and age too!  I'm just shocked, SHOCKED!

hold me?


inb4 sarahpalin makes fun of 'anon sources'.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 11, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> I'm sure there are still some here who believe Fox News is fair and balanced, so ya. Besides, it's nice to see an inside source, or of sorts.



people that think fox news is fair and balanced are not exactly the kind of people that will care about facts


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Feb 11, 2011)

Wouldn't be ironic/funny if the insider does not exist and this blog just made stuff up? 

Anyway, Fox News is transparently partisan and not fair and balanced at all. The blog you linked to, has a banner of Drop Fox News (that says that no company should advertise on that site) on its front page and it seems to mostly focus on Fox News.(see its main site). I don't know if it is the main site's obsession or not.  

Personally I believe this insider is fictional rather than real, that blog seems pretty bad from a first glance , and that Fox News is indeed not much of a legitimate objective news media and while I believe the blog made shit up about this insider, it does say mostly correct things, although in a negative fashion towards Fox News. Which could be understandable (I too have a negative opinion on Fox News) but it is too overtly negative that it seems unreal and like a parody of criticism. The language used in their article seems like a parody really. 

Take this: 


> What if Fox News staffers aren’t instinctively conservative or don’t have an intuitive feeling for what the spin on a story should be? “My internal compass was to think like an intolerant meathead,” the source explains. “You could never error on the side of not being intolerant enough.”


 The way this insider speaks and the whole article give me the impression of fabrication or exaggerations  and this kind of language is what I find in bad articles usually (they already know that Fox News is partisan and then they added their own sauce), but I could be mistaken. You don't really need an insider to know some things about Fox News. Which in a way was fueling my skepticism about this blog post. 

Anyway I am not sure that your material is sufficient for a news article or for a thread. I am not saying this only considering the source but also considering the fact that I hardly see much news here.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 11, 2011)

I've heard of Media Matters and I know they pretty much attack everything conservative. They're openly progressive so, I'm not sure I'll jump to believing this article just yet. Though knowing Fox, I won't be surprised if this is true.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Tkae (Feb 11, 2011)

> Asked what most viewers and observers of Fox News would be surprised to learn about the controversial cable channel, *a former insider* from the world of Rupert Murdoch was quick with a response: “I don’t think people would believe it’s as concocted as it is; that stuff is just made up.”
> 
> Indeed, *a former Fox News employee* who recently agreed to talk with Media Matters confirmed what critics have been saying for years about Murdoch’s cable channel. Namely, that Fox News is run as a purely partisan operation, virtually every news story is actively spun by the staff, its primary goal is to prop up Republicans and knock down Democrats, and that staffers at Fox News routinely operate without the slightest regard for fairness or fact checking.
> 
> ...



You know, it helps when a source accusing Fox news of spinning stories and stretching facts doesn't blatantly trip on its own feet right out of the gate 




Don't get me wrong, I'm not actually defending Fox news. 

I'm just saying that you're a fucking moron if you can't flawlessly launch an attack on it...



EDIT: For anyone slow on the uptake, you can't claim a "former" insider, "former" employee, etc to be a "current" insider. He's disgruntled, bringing a possible bias into question.

Accusing Fox news of something and then making a mistake that's on the same level of their journalistic incompetence is pretty sad, ya know?

Especially since Fox New's worst enemy is... Fox News


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 11, 2011)

Even if this story was fake, I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 11, 2011)

The comic irony here being that this "insider" is probably as made up as 90%+ of Fox's so-called "news". 



			
				article said:
			
		

> *But it?s all a well-orchestrated lie*, according this former insider.



Well-orchestrated?  The same Faux News my roommate occasionally cues up for comic relief?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Feb 11, 2011)

> its primary goal is to prop up Republicans and knock down Democrats, and that staffers at Fox News routinely operate without the slightest regard for fairness or fact checking.


My God... so that's why Fox News disliked Bush and his actions. Because they wuv Republicans and hate Democrats. It all makes sense now. 

Hey, this is just like how MSNBC hates republicans and loves Democrats. 


God damn ebil reporters can't stick to one side.


----------



## Hi Im God (Feb 11, 2011)

Wait what?  Are srsly trying to say fox wasn't sucking GWB dick?  


This thread is full of lulz.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Feb 11, 2011)

Glenn Beck definitely ripped Bush apart.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2011)

Glenn Beck said:


> Glenn Beck definitely ripped Bush apart.



In the ass maybe. Glenn Beck was riding him like the men in Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Feb 11, 2011)

^Lol, 

Ever listened to him from back then? D:


----------



## Draffut (Feb 11, 2011)

> “People assume you need a license to call yourself a news channel. You don’t. So because they call themselves Fox News, people probably give them a pass on a lot of things,”



I hope this puts to death all that silly "You can post Faux News but not Huffington Post" bullshit.  Just because you put 'news' in your name doesn't mean shit.



Glenn Beck said:


> ^Lol,
> 
> Ever listened to him from back then? D:



Yes, yes I have.  

And the notion that he went against Bush even remotely as often a he sided with him is laughable.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

So...one employee's word is Golden, ya?

All the news channels recently have become nothing but garbage. For weeks straight CNN couldn't stop fangirling over that stupid marriage and where, when and how it would take place -- that isn't news! That belongs on E or TMZ lol

And the same for Fox with the texting woman lol

EDIT:



> *“It is their M.O. to undermine the administration and to undermine Democrats,”* says the source _who is obviously a Democrat_. “They’re a propaganda outfit but they call themselves news.”


Oh I see why this source decided to do this! xD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

This isnt exactly "leaked" information is it


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 11, 2011)

Glenn Beck said:


> My God... so that's why Fox News disliked Bush and his actions. Because they wuv Republicans and hate Democrats. It all makes sense now.
> 
> Hey, this is just like how MSNBC hates republicans and loves Democrats.
> 
> ...



This man right here is confusing other networks attacking Bush with Fox News who basically became his puppet.




Glenn Beck said:


> ^Lol,
> 
> Ever listened to him from back then? D:



Ya, he was on CNN. All it proves is Glenn Beck is a bought and paid for voice. Doesn't have his own opinion.




Terra Branford said:


> So...one employee's word is Golden, ya?
> 
> All the news channels recently have become nothing but garbage. For weeks straight CNN couldn't stop fangirling over that stupid marriage and where, when and how it would take place -- that isn't news! That belongs on E or TMZ lol
> 
> ...



Come now Terra, you honestly think they'll give his real name or anything considering Fox News has been known to attack journalists and others on a frequent basis? And that they force all employees to sign a non-disclosure agreement when they leave. Why? What's to hide? It's definitely not "Trade secrets" it's more "the truth of the lies."

And there have been other people who worked/still work for Fox News who have come out before. This isn't the first lol. I doubt it will be the last.

And ya, most of the media is terribad. It's been bad since WWI when mass propaganda began running rampant in the US :| Read "Death of the Liberal Class" it's a great read and has some amazing facts.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> Ya, he was on CNN. All it proves is Glenn Beck is a bought and paid for voice. Doesn't have his own opinion.



His haters will disagree with you. If someone was paying him for his "voice" you would surely hear about it by now by all the haters. Glen Back actually speaks what's on his mind rather than hiding or behind afraid to tick off the wrong side xD

Now Bill on the other hand...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> His haters will disagree with you. If someone was paying him for his "voice" you would surely hear about it by now by all the haters. Glen Back actually speaks what's on his mind rather than hiding or behind afraid to tick off the wrong side xD
> 
> Now Bill on the other hand...



Wanna bet, Terra? I'll bet you his opinion was far different about businesses and whatnot compared to CNN and Fox News  Hell, one of Jon Stewart's comedy bits so long ago was comparing Glenn Beck from CNN to Glenn Beck on Fox News only a few months later.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> His haters will disagree with you. If someone was paying him for his "voice" you would surely hear about it by now by all the haters. Glen Back actually speaks what's on his mind rather than hiding or behind afraid to tick off the wrong side xD



No, he's bought wholecloth.  I remember his whole "Horrors of the US healthcare system" thing on CNN.

Then just a few years later him trying to glorify the same healthcare system on Fox News.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 11, 2011)

Wasn't few years, it was a few months.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> Wanna bet, Terra? I'll bet you his opinion was far different about businesses and whatnot compared to CNN and Fox News  Hell, one of Jon Stewart's comedy bits so long ago was comparing Glenn Beck from CNN to Glenn Beck on Fox News only a few months later.


There's no factual evidence to support it...

You do know people's opinions change with time, right? I use to be a Demo (ahh!) and now I'm not on any side. lol 

And I really don't care what Jon thinks or says. He's an idiot as well xD



> No, he's bought wholecloth. I remember his whole "Horrors of the US healthcare system" thing on CNN.


Wait...he, Glenn, bought something or...? I was under the impression Vicious meant he was "bought" by someone. >.>

But again, opinions change.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

I recall when i actually watched Glenn years ago, every night infact   He was much different than today i can attest to that 

But since then, he's gotten more incoherent and radical, and i've gotten more progressive 

He actually was willing to distinguish radicals from peace loving people at one time, much more than i can even say from your standard Fox and Friends newscaster 

Now i can't believe it ever happened that way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

The only thing that is made up is this story about stuff being made up.

FOX is legit, y'all.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 11, 2011)

Glenn beck is the next jesus. Just listen to him, Obama is a muslim brotherhood participant and mubarak is Moses, Obama is anti christ thus wants mubarak out of office like muslim brotherhood scum, and america will revolutionize in a couple years under his leadership


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Bill O' Reilly is my favorite on Faux 

He's so wise and I loved his interview with Stephen Colbert. pek pek


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2011)

Nova said:


> Glenn beck is the next jesus. Just listen to him, Obama is a muslim brotherhood participant and mubarak is Moses, Obama is anti christ thus wants mubarak out of office like muslim brotherhood scum, and america will revolutionize in a couple years under his leadership



WELL I DON'T FULLY UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU JUST SAID BUT I KNOWS I HATES THAT OBAMA SO I'LL JUST TAKE YOUR WORD FOR IT!


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Feb 11, 2011)

Imma call bullshit.


----------



## thunderbear (Feb 11, 2011)

You people are just sad.  You're no better than Fox News; all you do is blatantly and ignorantly slam them because you heard from all of your liberal friends that "Fox news is 100% BS, hate it mang." 

Seriously, they honestly would not be the #1 most viewed news station in America if they just made sh!t up, you people are so ignorant for believing that.  Somebody would have come up and said something far earlier, do you honestly think they're just another tabloid? thats what you treat it like, and you're hypocritical for doing so.  You honestly think MSNBC isn't full of as much BS as fox???  I mean, good Lord, I know Fox leans heavily republican; who else will in the media, thats dominated almost completely by the left??

INB4, "LOL@thunderbear, another Faux news tool."
INB4, "Im always correct b/c im a democrat, you suck GWB's balls b/c you're a republican," and etc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

Stop being a tool  

Every time i hear from people like yourself attempting to be "cool and impartial but really rooting for reactionary rhetoric", it makes me want to hit something 

You show your frame of mind with facts and knowledge not by who your hating on today because its cool to.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Yea, everyone should watch CNN where they pay more attention to someone's marriage than actual news. Oh yea, they don't even do news right anymore. 

So, what exactly has Fox "faked" about lately? Really? I wanna know. Because right now, it just seems like a whole bunch of fad followers hate Fox just to hate it, which is friggin' hilarious xD


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2011)

thunderbear said:


> You people are just sad.  You're no better than Fox News; all you do is blatantly and ignorantly slam them because you heard from all of your liberal friends that "Fox news is 100% BS, hate it mang."



I watched Fox News for years and came to the conclusion of their questionable reporting methods long before I came to this forum, and long before I started discussing my views with anyone. You're just making a massive, idiotic, and unfounded assumption about the people criticizing FOX. Which is hilarious considering what you're trying to chastise us about.



> Seriously, they honestly would not be the #1 most viewed news station in America if they just made sh!t up, you people are so ignorant for believing that.  Somebody would have come up and said something far earlier, do you honestly think they're just another tabloid?



People and organizations have been criticizing FOX News for years. They've been called out on their shit numerous times. This isn't really anything new to people familiar with the station. Them being the #1 news station in America has shit to do with the quality of their reporting or whatever journalistic standards they have. As long as a station can present something or present something in a way that will grab the viewer's attention, they can secure high ratings. 



> thats what you treat it like, and you're hypocritical for doing so.  You honestly think MSNBC isn't full of as much BS as fox???  I mean, good Lord, I know Fox leans heavily republican; who else will in the media, thats dominated almost completely by the left??



You're making the assumption that those that criticize FOX turn a blind eye to MSNBC. Also, most news outlets really aren't dominated by the left. In comparison to FOX news, they do look liberal, but that's only because FOX is that far to the right. Most news stations can be sensationalist, but not politically biased. I find all that stuff about "mainstream liberal media" ridiculously paranoid.



> INB4, "LOL@thunderbear, another Faux news tool."
> INB4, "Im always correct b/c im a democrat, you suck GWB's balls b/c you're a republican," and etc.



More stupid assumptions.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

Seto's too kind, i'd hit em for sure 

There's a difference between smart mentality and plain foolishness, really


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

thunderbear said:


> INB4, "LOL@thunderbear, another Faux news tool."
> INB4, "Im always correct b/c im a democrat, you suck GWB's balls b/c you're a republican," and etc.



Actually, I was just gonna say... Wow....and here I thought Nagatopwnsall says some retarded shit. You've earn the "loony of the month award" Congrats, It's a very hard award to get.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> > INB4, "LOL@thunderbear, another Faux news tool."
> > INB4, "Im always correct b/c im a democrat, you suck GWB's balls b/c you're a republican," and etc.
> 
> 
> More stupid assumptions.



Actually, it does happen. Its not assumptions. Sorry Bender, but just look at Bender's replies to those who watch Fox....

>


			
				Inuhanyou said:
			
		

> Stop being a tool





			
				Inuhanyou said:
			
		

> There's a difference between smart mentality and plain foolishness, really



Anyone gets that from just watching a channel.... >.>



> Actually, I was just gonna say... Wow....and here I thought Nagatopwnsall says some retarded shit. You've earn the "loony of the month award" Congrats, It's a very hard award to get.


Bender, dude...you do say that sort of stuff to Fox watchers though.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Actually, it does happen. Its not assumptions. Sorry Bender, but just look at Bender's replies to those who watch Fox....



And what about my replies?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> And what about my replies?



Nothing in this thread, but you and a few others really do post those things to people who watch Fox, Glenn, Bill, Fox News....

Glenn Beck here is an example. Always attacked for it. I was when I said one good thing about Bill. Like when the rally thread was out. Some big stuff in there.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 11, 2011)

and people deny this happens? 

christ, these people actually exist, lmao.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Anyone gets that from just watching a channel.... >.>





There.

Its not simply about a channel, its about something masquerading as a news outlet which isnt really. Its a lie machine in the realm of state media.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea, everyone should watch CNN where they pay more attention to someone's marriage than actual news. Oh yea, they don't even do news right anymore.
> 
> So, what exactly has Fox "faked" about lately? Really? I wanna know. Because right now, it just seems like a whole bunch of fad followers hate Fox just to hate it, which is friggin' hilarious xD



CNN is not perfect, but it is better to watch than FOX by a massive amount. I have to say that's really a stupid point you're dwelling on, because FOX spent a fair amount of time on that royal wedding as well when it was hot news. 

Also, it's pretty hilarious for you to come to the defense of FOX and talk about how CNN doesn't do the news right. Especially considering that most of FOX's programs, and the one's that most of their viewers watch, aren't technically news programs but rather the TV equivalent to opinion columns in the newspaper. Something which FOX constantly likes to hide behind when scrutinized for their slanted reporting.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

I 1: can't even friggin' read that and 2: Don't get why you posted it. 

Maybe if I could read that text it would make sense. Other than that, I'm seeing some more hate filled people attacking others for watching a channel. 



> CNN is not perfect, but it is better to watch than FOX by a massive amount. I have to say that's really a stupid point you're dwelling on, because FOX spent a fair amount of time on that royal wedding as well when it was hot news.
> 
> Also, it's pretty hilarious for you to come to the defense of FOX and talk about how CNN doesn't do the news right. Especially considering that most of FOX's programs, and the one's that most of their viewers watch, aren't technically news programs but rather the TV equivalent to opinion columns in the newspaper. Something which FOX constantly likes to hide behind when scrutinized for their slanted reporting.


I never said Fox didn't spend time on it either. I even pointed out they wasted time as well, on stupid things.

Nah...what's pretty hilarious is the hatred it drives out of you guys. I mean, really. How can you guys let a stupid TV program, get to you so much? And why must you make it your personal job, to attack other people over it? THAT is hilarious. What does it say about your personal time? Or your character?

If you're talking about Glenn's show. Of course its not news and his watchers don't SEE it as news. His his "opinion" show, and so is the Bill show. And Hannity as well.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Nothing in this thread, but you and a few others really do post those things to people who watch Fox, Glenn, Bill, Fox News....



I don't say those things just because they watch Faux news it's because of how ignorantly they behave. They spout rubbish that they're unable to back up and refuse to to hear the dissenting argument. People like Nagatopwnsall, Hinako, Simulacrum, etc. I try to give Conservative networks a chance...I really do but it's just such childish commentary without any actual info to backup their argument. It's like...well here just look:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usYavIyHRlg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

All i hear is weak defense from someone who just may watch Fox news  No wonder the people who do watch that channel are so misinformed.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> There's no factual evidence to support it...
> 
> You do know people's opinions change with time, right? I use to be a Demo (ahh!) and now I'm not on any side. lol
> 
> ...



Pfft 



And no, they don't edit any of the clips out of context. Go find the original videos and you'll see the same (in fact, that website has the linked full videos there). And I did mean Glenn is bought. He's bought by his advertisers, he's bought by his employers, and he's shown himself changing his opinion with in months of a new employer. No one's going to change their opinions (especially at that age where 99% of the people are set in their ways and unlikely to change core beliefs even when going through mid life crisis, they still remain basically the same in beliefs) within that short of a time.

Oh well, you're one stubborn girl 



CrazyMoronX said:


> The only thing that is made up is this story about stuff being made up.
> 
> FOX is legit, y'all.



you glorious troll, you :ho


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I never said Fox didn't spend time on it either. I even pointed out they wasted time as well, on stupid things.



Then going on about CNN's focus on it was pointless on your part. 



> Nah...what's pretty hilarious is the hatred it drives out of you guys. I mean, really. How can you guys let a stupid TV program, get to you so much? And why must you make it your personal job, to attack other people over it? THAT is hilarious. What does it say about your personal time? Or your character?



You need to learn the difference between hatred and being critical of something. I'm critical of FOX, I can't say I hate it, at least not in the way you're using the term. I definitely don't like it though.



> If you're talking about Glenn's show. Of course its not news and his watchers don't SEE it as news. His his "opinion" show, and so is the Bill show. And Hannity as well.



Many viewers DO see those programs as news, and I can't place all the blame on them for that. FOX does a (seemingly intentional) deceptive practice of blurring the line between actual reporting and opinion. They present these programs as news, and when the heat comes down on them, resort to the technicality that I mentioned previously.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> I don't say those things just because they watch Faux news it's because of how ignorantly they behave. They spout rubbish that they're unable to back up and refuse to to hear the dissenting argument. People like Nagatopwnsall, Hinako, Simulacrum, etc. I try to give Conservative networks a chance...I really do but it's just such childish commentary without any actual info to backup their argument. It's like...well here just look:



Really? The minute they mention an idea you associate to Republicans or Fox, you tear them a new one and not just you, a lot of people.

Yes what you think is "rubbish" because it _came_ from Fox. Its only rubbish because you don't like the channel....

I don't care if you hate the channel, really, I don't care. Its when everyone attacks someone and insults them because they happen to be Republican or watch Fox. That's what I'm talking about here.



> All i hear is weak defense from someone who just may watch Fox news No wonder the people who do watch that channel are so misinformed.




See, assumptions. See how stupid you appear to be? How hateful you are because someone COULD watch Fox? Thunderbear's post was exactly on dot for haters. Everyone who bashes someone for watching a damn channel, is just intolerant to others' opinions and hateful. xD

@Seto Kaiba:
Not really. I clearly stated that BOTH are horrible New channels. If you had taken the time to properly read my posts and not jump to assumptions, then you would have seen that.

I don't know if you hate Fox. I was using "you" to direct to the haters, not you separately.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> See, assumptions. See how stupid you are? How hateful you are because someone COULD watch Fox? Thunderbear's post was exactly on dot for haters. Everyone who bashes someone for watching a damn channel, is just intolerant to others' opinions and hateful. xD



Well you just marginalized yourself for descending to name calling didn't you 

I personally don't care if you do or do not, which is why i said "may". But what i do know is that your wrong for your defense of it and that your wrong in what your stating as fact. Your so quick to jump to defend the indefensible because you yourself can't change your frame of mind, not because of anything i've done


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> > See, assumptions. *See how stupid you are?* How hateful you are because someone COULD watch Fox? Thunderbear's post was exactly on dot for haters. Everyone who bashes someone for watching a damn channel, is just intolerant to others' opinions and hateful. xD
> 
> 
> Well you just marginalized yourself for descending to name calling didn't you
> ...



Funny how that's actually not what I said. Like to edit people's posts much? Here, I can edit your post too.

Indefensible? I'm quick to jump at lunatics who insult people over a different opinion, especially over something as stupid as watching a different news program.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 11, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Imma call bullshit.



I'm shocked.... you of all people would call bs? Who'd have guessed!! 



thunderbear said:


> You people are just sad.  You're no better than Fox News; all you do is blatantly and ignorantly slam them because you heard from all of your liberal friends that "Fox news is 100% BS, hate it mang."
> 
> Seriously, they honestly would not be the #1 most viewed news station in America if they just made sh!t up, you people are so ignorant for believing that.  Somebody would have come up and said something far earlier, do you honestly think they're just another tabloid? thats what you treat it like, and you're hypocritical for doing so.  You honestly think MSNBC isn't full of as much BS as fox???  I mean, good Lord, I know Fox leans heavily republican; who else will in the media, thats dominated almost completely by the left??
> 
> ...



1) You are apparently a little too defensive for Fox News

2) We never said they are 100% bs, just a great majority of it is BS. I've even admitted there are some good people at Fox. Shep Smith is one I have respect for cause he does actually care about the facts and tries to uphold them. Hell, he's a big reason (after Jon Stewart) the 9/11 responders got the help they deserved with that bill in December.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I watched Fox News for years and came to the conclusion of their questionable reporting methods long before I came to this forum, and long before I started discussing my views with anyone. You're just making a massive, idiotic, and unfounded assumption about the people criticizing FOX. Which is hilarious considering what you're trying to chastise us about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically this, well said Seto 




Seto Kaiba said:


> CNN is not perfect, but it is better to watch than FOX by a massive amount. I have to say that's really a stupid point you're dwelling on, because FOX spent a fair amount of time on that royal wedding as well when it was hot news.
> 
> Also, it's pretty hilarious for you to come to the defense of FOX and talk about how CNN doesn't do the news right. Especially considering that most of FOX's programs, and the one's that most of their viewers watch, aren't technically news programs but rather the TV equivalent to opinion columns in the newspaper. Something which FOX constantly likes to hide behind when scrutinized for their slanted reporting.



Word, again. Personally I'd say NPR is better than CNN or any other news source out there. And you know why Fox News is bitching about em? Cause they are competition and they know they produce REAL news and people do listen to them.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Ahem, please can we please do this without flaming each other? 




Terra Branford said:


> Really? The minute they mention an idea you associate to Republicans or Fox, you tear them a new one



No, no I don't think Inuhanyou or Seto do that it's mainly me and the reason I do that is because I am how you say kind a dick.



> Yes what you think is "rubbish" because it _came_ from Fox. Its only rubbish because you don't like the channel....



No, I don't like the people on that channel. Though I hate the network host Rupert Murdoch even more. He let's on people that barely release any genuine stories and are incapable of backing up their arguments. It's like a circus of freaks and Rupert Murdoch is the ringleader. I'm sure they're very talented people however political commentary is not something I believe is their strong point. Also they're heavily biased; all of them. Nearly everything they do is dirty work for the conservative party. They're supposed to be neutral when doing political related topics. And NOT release any BS stories. 

Why should I be lenient towards a news network run by idiots it's like watching a monkey. Especially, a dumb monkey brained neanderthal like Bill O' Reilly who believes that tidal waves are proof of god existing. 

 







> Its when everyone attacks someone and insults them because they happen to be Republican or watch Fox. That's what I'm talking about here.



I could care less if you like Faux what I care about is if you flaunt fake facts and march around waving them in the NF cafe.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Funny how that's actually not what I said. Like to edit people's posts much? Here, I can edit your post too.
> 
> Indefensible? I'm quick to jump at lunatics who insult people over a different opinion, especially over something as stupid as watching a different news program.



Very mature


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> 1) You are apparently a little too defensive for Fox News
> 
> 2) We never said they are 100% bs, just a great majority of it is BS. I've even admitted there are some good people at Fox. Shep Smith is one I have respect for cause he does actually care about the facts and tries to uphold them. Hell, he's a big reason (after Jon Stewart) the 9/11 responders got the help they deserved with that bill in December.



I don't think they purposely put up false information.... I think they think its real, it appears to be real and then it later turns out to be false.

The only one I liked, was Megan (?) and then she got really mean xD



Inuhanyou said:


> Very mature


Why thank you, trolly.

At least I didn't edit someone's post thinking the original would change with it too 

@Bender:

I agree with you; Bill is a dumb, monkey brained neanderthal. I use to watch and then he started saying some really, really stupid stuff. >.>

What false information was recently posted by a Fox watcher exactly...? If I may ask?


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> 2) We never said they are 100% bs, just a great majority of it is BS. I've even admitted there are some good people at Fox. Shep Smith is one I have respect for cause he does actually care about the facts and tries to uphold them. Hell, he's a big reason (after Jon Stewart) the 9/11 responders got the help they deserved with that bill in December.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG2VF4a0LWs[/YOUTUBE]

Agreed Shep Smith is good people. 

"We do not fucking torture"

The only fair and balanced on Faux news.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think they purposely put up false information.... I think they think its real, it appears to be real and then it later turns out to be false.
> 
> The only one I liked, was Megan (?) and then she got really mean xD
> 
> ...



You want to bet they don't put false information up?

 again media matters, obvious bias here, but they do actually have sources and facts to back it up lol.

They do that shit all the time. And they create news. The Mosque bit that no one gives a damn about now(cause they found something else to spread hate and fear about) they made it a news story. More damning, only a month before they made it a story, they were PRAISING the guy on their program for trying to mend Muslim opinion among the US citizens by building that mosque. And then when people bring up about Mosques already near the area before 9/11 even happens, they have nothing to say about it. And when you bring up the whole "it's their property, you're trying to get government to tell them what to do with their property, what happened to not being for big government telling people what to do?" they still can't defend themselves. They are, mostly, a joke.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

Good projection, Terra  If only you used that tenacity in a constructive manner


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

I said I don't think they "purposely" put false information up,  but just gullible and put whatever appears to be true with one fact behind it. 

I already know what they were doing. I wasn't against the GZ Mosque either until they announced they were placing near GZ. I'm sure they would have been for it still if it wasn't so close to that spot.

That's not false information, it actually occurred. That's more -- like how you're using -- not worthy of news, not that its false.



> Good projection, Terra If only you used that tenacity in a constructive manner


Should I follow your suit and insult Republicans/Fox Watchers and become a troll just like you? :33


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think they purposely put up false information.... I think they think its real, it appears to be real and then it later turns out to be false.




*Beat*











What?



Do you have any idea how little to no sense that made?

I'm trying to avoid being an asshole Terra because I like you but lay off the green and stick with the facts. Do you have any indefinite proof of this? They're aware of what they report and don't have any remorse. Glenn Beck even stoops as low to attack children and Sean Hannity declares anyone who doesn't agree with him "Anti-American".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCvO1jERjSI[/YOUTUBE]

 Not only that they use kid gloves when interview their own.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfZXC89pf2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> *Beat*
> 
> What?
> 
> Do you have any idea how little to no sense that made?



Um, what does any of that have to do with _false information_? They are just idiots. Glenn Beck is just a fool, Hannity is too hotheaded xD

I said I don't _think_ they _purposely_ put _false informatio_n up. I don't get how it _doesn't_ make sense. >.>

*I probably just worded it wrong though. :<*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

Bill-o attacked the son of that 9/11 victim too, because he criticized Bush for going to Iraq instead of going after Osama live on television 

If you want your "false information" fill Terra, i'd advise googling Fox and Friend's panel


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Um, what does any of that have to do with _false information_? They are just idiots.



They're idiots because they put up false information



> I said I don't _think_ they _purposely_ put _false informatio_n up. I don't get how it _doesn't_ make sense. >.>



And that's why I was *beat*. Because that doesn't make any sense. They're well aware of what they're reporting.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 11, 2011)

There are times they purposely put false stuff up to inflate their point (with false facts) or make their events seem bigger than before. And it's stupid to get anal about that mosque cause it's near Ground Zero... there's nothing sensitive about it. And apparently it's ok for Christians to put churchs near places they have attacked in the past (not those Christians, but Christians of the past), but a mosque (which is basically their community center beyond only a religious focused building as a church is) is not ok there when it was already planned even BEFORE 9/11 (iirc).

Come now...


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> They're idiots because they put up false information
> 
> And that's why I was *beat*. Because that doesn't make any sense. They're well aware of what they're reporting.



But how do you know for sure that they are doing it on *purpose*? Yea, they *are* idiots, but you guys claim they *purposely* put up false information and I don't see any evidence to support such a thing....

@Vicious-chan:
When something goes wrong, blame the Christians. That's how it always works, doesn't it? The Christians aren't putting churches over buildings some lunatics from their religion, took down. Most churches have been built on fresh ground...

Please, if you guys have 100% factual evidence to support they purposely put up false information, please post it....


----------



## Draffut (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea, everyone should watch CNN where they pay more attention to someone's marriage than actual news. Oh yea, they don't even do news right anymore.
> 
> So, what exactly has Fox "faked" about lately? Really? I wanna know. Because right now, it just seems like a whole bunch of fad followers hate Fox just to hate it, which is friggin' hilarious xD



There's anouther article right here on the front page of the forums about video games causing rape.  In that article Fox News flat out made shit up about about increasing rape rates (*which don't even exist*) being attributed to video games.

It's in almost every article and piece they do.  Simply turn off your blinders and you will see it.



Terra Branford said:


> But how do you know for sure that they are doing it on *purpose*? Yea, they *are* idiots, but you guys claim they *purposely* put up false information and I don't see any evidence to support such a thing....



Leaked E-Mails of their higher ups tellign them to intentionally do this shit isn't evidence of them doing this shit?  *Could you please pull your head out of the sand* for even a few moments and look around you.  It will do you a world of good.

How about during the Mark Foley fiacso where they labeled him a Democrat *3 seperate times*.  Really, how can you make that accident repeatedly in such an important headline?  Cause you are trying to intentionally decieve your audience.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> There's anouther article right here on the front page of the forums about video games causing rape.  In that article Fox News flat out made shit up about about increasing rape rates (*which don't even exist*) being attributed to video games.
> 
> It's in almost every article and piece they do.  Simply turn off your blinders and you will see it.



That's just idiotic though. And CNN posts crap like that all the time. *Every* news station claims so.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> But how do you know for sure that they are doing it on *purpose*? Yea, they *are* idiots, but you guys claim they *purposely* put up false information and I don't see any evidence to support such a thing....



They release stories like Acorn helped Obama win the election (When there is absolutely *NO *genuine proof of this being true). Hell they even cover other inflammatory stories that aren't even relevant(like the story about Obama being a smoker).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

Does everyone remember the "Obama changed the National Aeronautics and Space Administation sign to look like an islamic jihadi symbol" Fox and Friends did a while back? Classic stuff


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> They release stories like Acorn helped Obama win the election (When there is absolutely *NO *genuine proof of this being true). Hell they even cover other inflammatory stories that aren't even relevant(like the story about Obama being a smoker).



Okay, first could be false. (I haven't looked into it to pass a judgment)

Second doesn't seem false, just inflammatory. Unless there is more to it...? Obama is a smoker, or was. How long ago was this new cast?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 11, 2011)

> Seriously, they honestly would not be the #1 most viewed news station in America if they just made sh!t up, you people are so ignorant for believing that. Somebody would have come up and said something far earlier, do you honestly think they're just another tabloid?



It's really not that hard to understand why this happens, and it has nothing to do with them being the "best".

Look at it this way, "News watchers" who don't happen to be right wingers (roughly half the country) aren't going to get their info from Fox News. Meaning they'll get it from one of the several other news organizations.  "News watchers" on the right however, pretty much get their info exclusively from Fox News _because_ it caters specifically to them . 

See how that works. Because Fox caters almost exclusively to one demographic (republicans), they have essentially set up a monopoly on half the population.  Whereas the other half, the half that wants real news, can get it from several different sources which spreads the rest of the ratings out a bit more uniformly.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Imma call bullshit.



I heard he has a shitty connection.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> That's just idiotic though. And CNN posts crap like that all the time. *Every* news station claims so.





Hmmm I don't see anything on this 



Hell, in September they made a feeble attempt at generating an investigation into a Los Angeles traffic jam caused by an Obama appearance at a fund raiser. It lasted part of one day but they kept running the story at the top/bottom of the hour. It got no traction.

And then there's this


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> *"News watcher" on the right however, pretty much get their info exclusively from Fox News because it caters specifically to them . *



That is a massive sized generalization you have there. What can we say about Demos and the Left one then, hmm? The CNN exclusive club, right?

@Bender: Both those sites refuse to load for me (slow connection, cold and frozen outside right now)...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> That is a massive sized generalization you have there. What can we say about Demos and the Left one then, hmm? The CNN exclusive club, right?



What are demos? 

And pretty much every station besides Fox is "the left" according to your logic.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> @Bender: Both those sites refuse to load for me (slow connection, cold and frozen outside right now)...



Here I'll quote it



> Citing a recent Forbes article by Dinesh D?Souza, former House speaker Newt Gingrich tells National Review Online that President Obama may follow a ?Kenyan, anti-colonial? worldview.
> 
> Gingrich says that D?Souza has made a ?stunning insight? into Obama?s behavior ? the ?most profound insight I have read in the last six years about Barack Obama.?
> 
> ...



And Fox news actually had audacity to report this.... There is no part of this that is news....


----------



## Draffut (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> That's just idiotic though. And CNN posts crap like that all the time. *Every* news station claims so.



CNN posts completely made up fairy tales to support a political agenda constantly?  Do you have any evidecne of this.

ALso, I edited that post you replied to with anouther response to a previous post by you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

@Bender: Oh wow, thanks 

Okay, I'll give you that one. xD



Inuhanyou said:


> What are demos?
> 
> And pretty much every station besides Fox is "the left" according to your logic.


I call democrats demos and republicans repubs (look at previous political threads, you'll see :> ).  You know what the heckle I mean, man. I'm friggin' tired xD

I'm using Stab's logic for it 



> CNN posts completely made up fairy tales to support a political agenda constantly? Do you have any evidecne of this.
> 
> ALso, I edited that post you replied to with anouther response to a previous post by you.



Political agenda? I was talking about the "games are badddzzz!" thing. Everyone does it, its not exclusive to Fox. That's all I meant 

Huh? Which post did I do that too? >.<


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Brandford said:
			
		

> That's just idiotic though. And CNN posts crap like that all the time. Every news station claims so.



Well, me and my father (the biggest politicaltard in my family) get our info from both CNN and MSNBC. According, to what I've witnessed of MSNBC the only one equivalent to any of Faux empty-brainy reporters is Keith Olberman. He became just as biased as any Fauxer when he donated to a Liberal event(or something I forget). 

I also get my info from Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert (funny joes btw).


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Well, me and my father (the biggest politicaltard in my family) get our info from both CNN and MSNBC. According, to what I've witnessed of MSNBC the only one equivalent to any of Faux empty-brainy reporters is Keith Olberman. He became just as biased as any Fauxer when he donated to a Liberal event(or something I forget).
> 
> I also get my info from Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert (funny joes btw).



Recently, I found it hard to find a good news source I can actually trust as I've witnessed false information or wrong interpretations from all of them. :/

You watch Jon and Stephen for news...? 

Colbert is funny sometimes


----------



## Draffut (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Okay, first could be false. (I haven't looked into it to pass a judgment)



Actually, all their ACORN shit has pretty much been false.  That whole 'leaked video' scandal before with the pimp and everything was proved to be entirely fake.  Though to be fair, after Fox started that train, every other major news organization jumped on the bandwagon, and almost none of them have admitted how fucking wrong they were.

But then 

A. The liberal media is a fairy tale, in all honestly.

B. Fox News doesn't give 2 shits about the validity of it's articles.  The controversy it caused over this got *an illegal bill of attainder* passed against ACORN which destroyed the organization.  Their work was done on the issue, so time to move on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Well, me and my father (the biggest politicaltard in my family) get our info from both CNN and MSNBC. According, to what I've witnessed of MSNBC the only one equivalent to any of Faux empty-brainy reporters is Keith Olberman. He became just as biased as any Fauxer when he donated to a Liberal event(or something I forget).
> 
> I also get my info from Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert (funny joes btw).



He donated to 3 democratic candidates during the midterm elections  I was surprised too, because he had been hammering on about Fox spending a million dollars on the GOP national committee as he did that.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 11, 2011)

There was also that ACORN "Pimp" scandal expose by James O'Keefe that turned out to be a complete and utter fabrication (essentially, it was edited in the same manner as a Micheal Moore video. Quotes taken out of context, video spliced in of him in a Pimp suite supposedly walking into the building, then switch over to a hidden camera inside ACORN, where the viewer still assumes he has the pimp suite on, but he's taken it off at that point. etc. etc.)

Long story short. When this story first came out, Fox was on it like flies on shit. They brought it up every instance they could... until it was exposed as a hoax.

Guess what. Fox never reported on the Hoax part. Never brought it up again in fact.  While every other network was reporting on the scandal of trying to fabricate a scandal, Fox decided they had better things to report on. 

They never even made a retraction about the false news they were reporting on. Never.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

> Long story short. When this story first came out, Fox was on it like flies on shit. They brought it up every instance they could... until it was exposed as a hoax.



So....they didn't talk about it knowing it was a hoax? It appeared to be a hoax after, right...?


Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Actually, all their ACORN shit has pretty much been false.  That whole 'leaked video' scandal before with the pimp and everything was proved to be entirely fake.  Though to be fair, after Fox started that train, every other major news organization jumped on the bandwagon, and almost none of them have admitted how fucking wrong they were.
> 
> But then
> 
> ...



I already said I haven't looked into the ACORN thing enough to make judgment on it or pass an opinion...

I still haven't seen reliable evidence to support that they do it on purpose. But okay, I suppose we'll never agree. From the start, which it seemed to change, I was just saying Thunderbear's post was correct. It does happen to Repubs and Fox watchers. >.>

Or maybe I have too much friggin' hope in humanity. :/


----------



## Draffut (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Political agenda? I was talking about the "games are badddzzz!" thing. Everyone does it, its not exclusive to Fox. That's all I meant



Villianizing video games and passing legislation against them has been a part of the right wing agenda for years now.



> Huh? Which post did I do that too? >.<



I ment *I* had edited the post you replied to while you were replying to it.  I'll repost what I added here for you:



> Terra Branford said:
> 
> 
> > But how do you know for sure that they are doing it on *purpose*? Yea, they *are* idiots, but you guys claim they *purposely* put up false information and I don't see any evidence to support such a thing....
> ...


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Recently, I found it hard to find a good news source I can actually trust as I've witnessed false information or wrong interpretations from all of them. :/



Trust me CNN isn't as bad as you think it is. Just listen to folks like Seto, Cardboard Jewsuke, Space Cowboy, Mael, Vicious-Chan, if you want sources that have the undisputed truth. 

P.S. I would say myself but I've only now begun to adopt Moderate political philosophies. Off the top of my head the people I listed are the most neutral political-wise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

Chopper liver


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Chopper liver



?????

Who's that?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

I still watch those channels, Bender.  I watch them all (except MSNBC) and then check up on what they say to see if its true or not. Most of the time, its not xD



> Leaked E-Mails of their higher ups tellign them to intentionally do this shit isn't evidence of them doing this shit?


Oh, I didn't know of this. Could you link to it?

If this is true, this doesn't necessarily say everything they post is fake....


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I still watch those channels, Bender.  I watch them all (except MSNBC) and then check up on what they say to see if its true or not. Most of the time, its not xD



CNN stories untrue? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> CNN stories untrue? I find that hard to believe.



I've done my research on matters they either kept hidden, didn't talk about or go just wrong. Nothing like how you guys say Fox puts up false information. CNN just likes to keep things vague, hidden or they just get it wrong.

Like watching that channel for the protest in Egypt (Fox did it too and so did MSNBC). "The protest was 100% peaceful. Everyone was so nice each other regardless of their group". That was a load of BS as I saw what they, the protesters, were really doing xD

Stuff like that


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2011)

What your saying is, you cross check your sources to see if it lines up with the conservative gospel you get is that right


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I've done my research on matters they either kept hidden, didn't talk about or go just wrong. Nothing like how you guys say Fox puts up false information. CNN just likes to keep things vague, hidden or they just get it wrong.



I never said they were 100% efficient but they're great deal more truthful than Faux news stories.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> I never said they were 100% efficient but they're great deal more truthful than Faux news stories.



I know you didn't. 

I'm just pointing out they all put some fake/wrong stuff up a lot of time. Like Bill&Glenn saying the Shah before 79' being an crazy-evil man (couldn't be more FALSE than it already is!). CNN saying what I pointed to above. MSNBC saying basically _both_ of those things xD


----------



## Talon. (Feb 11, 2011)

ima reiterate a post i made in a recent thread: Fox News needs to loosen their sphincters.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmmm. Should I waste 2 minutes of my life to read something this obvious?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Terra, found a few clips for ya!

Will start with Fox's blatant pro-Republican bias. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbBP3-3e-Ek&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k89BMjzkThA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

And here's some of the aforementioned "Fox just making shit up."

This below clip is unbelievable. Fox News actually took out a full page ad to brag about being the only news network to report on the "Tea Party" rallies, and to also blast the other networks for not reporting on them. You know, except for the fact that they did.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55ZreK7CslA[/YOUTUBE]

Here's a clip of Bill O'Reilly  caught in a bald faced lie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi_56THz4SY[/YOUTUBE]


...and this ones just pathetic, you just have to watch it for yourself.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCQ4gAAVW2k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Oh, and before I go, here's a little something supporting my first post 



it's basicly a news polls article, the quote the relevant part. 



> *-Democrats trust everything but Fox. Republicans don't trust anything but Fox.* And independents don't trust much of anything. For Democrats 73% trust PBS, 64% NBC, 61% CBS, 60% CNN, 56% ABC, and 22% Fox. For Republicans 67% trust Fox, 29% PBS, 22% CNN, 21% NBC, 17% ABC, and 15% CBS. For independents 44% trust PBS, 36% Fox, 34% CNN, 33% NBC, 27% CBS, and 26% ABC.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2011)

This isn't news, anyone who can find their asshole with two hands could have told you this.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Feb 12, 2011)

Remember Dan Rather? CBS?


----------



## Draffut (Feb 12, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Remember Dan Rather? CBS?



Wait, I am confused.

Are you honestly trying to parallel one time that a news network put up a false story and shortly thereafter corrected their mistake and publically apologized for it

to anouther news station who flat out makes up shit continually to push a political agenda and has pretty much never apologized or corrected themselves on any of their intentional mistakes?

I know you arn't crayon-eatingly retarded, so I assume this is just a joke.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Wait, I am confused.
> 
> Are you honestly trying to parallel one time that a news network put up a false story and shortly thereafter corrected their mistake and publically apologized for it
> 
> ...



Just because I showed an example, doesn't mean that it's the only example. The OP is trying to make a point that FOX news is the only station able to lie. Then the rest of the thread is nothing but flame against FOX news.

 I was showing that ALL news is maniputable. EVERY station is capable of lying. I was showing and proving that for every "lie" you say FOX does, I can post "lies" from other stations to match it.  To Assume, like everyone is doing here, that FOX news lies about everything and that they're the only one to have "questionable" facts, is outright absurd, and ignorantly retarted. It just points out fanboyism for one side or the other.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Just because I showed an example, doesn't mean that it's the only example. The OP is trying to make a point that FOX news is the only station able to lie. Then the rest of the thread is nothing but flame against FOX news.



Another feeble attempt to defend Faux news. 



> I was showing that ALL news is maniputable.



For the love of crap will you stop this so-are-you defense to avoid making Faux look super bad. It's not working. The fact of the matter is Faux news is terrible people that spread propaganda and have been doing so for a good long while. If you have any proof that other new stations do it just as much I'd love to see provide evidence backing your claim.


----------



## kakashi4ever (Feb 12, 2011)

All programs served mostly to support the Zionist regime and hide the facts about the U.S. in order to Istglohm.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2011)

kakashi4ever said:


> All programs served mostly to support the Zionist regime and hide the facts about the U.S. in order to Istglohm.


Yeah if such a thing existed. Stop trying to blame Jews and Americans for the world's problems and get a reality check.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Just because I showed an example, doesn't mean that it's the only example. The OP is trying to make a point that FOX news is the only station able to lie. Then the rest of the thread is nothing but flame against FOX news.



FOX News consistently presents stories in a slanted fashion, and even outright lies at times about certain things, almost is if it were intentional. An occasional slip-up by other sources isn't comparable to that. Especially when it does happen, those other sources often retract those statements and admit to their fault (in contrast to FOX), much like the example you tried to use.



> I was showing that ALL news is maniputable. EVERY station is capable of lying. I was showing and proving that for every "lie" you say FOX does, I can post "lies" from other stations to match it.



To an extent, yes. No news station is perfect, and they do slip-up on the facts from time to time. Fox seems to do this consistently though, and unlike any responsible news station, does little to retract statements or reports that are untrue, since as I mentioned in previous posts, they like to hide behind what their programs technically are, and considering that, almost universally accepted journalistic standards do not apply. 



> To Assume, like everyone is doing here, that FOX news lies about everything and that they're the only one to have "questionable" facts, is outright absurd, and ignorantly retarted. It just points out fanboyism for one side or the other.



Look at you making assumptions whilst chastising others for that same thing, like every person that's come in here to FOX's defense. Not only that, but you're viewing things so diametrically. That's your problem. There aren't just two sides to this. It's not about fanboying over one source or another, it's (what should be) common knowledge of FOX's slanted reporting, and their questionable reputation as a news source.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 12, 2011)

Pure information is neutral  It doesn't support any particular agenda, but it falls where it may

And Fox deals not in that kind of information


----------



## kakashi4ever (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah if such a thing existed. Stop trying to blame Jews and Americans for the world's problems and get a reality check.


 
Excues me but i noticed that You like blethring without the stresses on the health of your words.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 12, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> I was showing that ALL news is maniputable. EVERY station is capable of lying. I was showing and proving that for every "lie" you say FOX does, I can post "lies" from other stations to match it.  To Assume, like everyone is doing here, that FOX news lies about everything and that they're the only one to have "questionable" facts, is outright absurd, and ignorantly retarted. It just points out fanboyism for one side or the other.



Someone earlier posted about 4 differnet examples, and I've brought up about 3 besides that this thread.  (More if you want to count things like Labeling Mark Foley a Democrat 3 times as 3 seperate incidents)

I am happily awaiting your 7+ examples from CNN.  So far you have 1 (As the one I responded to was a mistake and corrected/apologized for shortly afterwards.)


----------



## Kei (Feb 12, 2011)

Article made me go


----------



## fieryfalcon (Feb 12, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> Didn't see this posted (but perhaps I missed it, plausible), but here it is. So not surprising for we people who have a brain. I will add though,take it with a grain of salt cause we don't necessarily know their source and it is a progressive website so of course they're going to be against Fox News. Personally I am too considering the hate and fear mongering they've done as well as the stories that weren't stories they forced, but I still will always have skepticism towards even articles I want to and do believe in



You do realize that media matters is a fringe left wing group funded by rich liberals, right?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 13, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I still watch those channels, Bender.  I watch them all (except MSNBC) and then check up on what they say to see if its true or not. Most of the time, its not xD
> 
> 
> Oh, I didn't know of this. Could you link to it?
> ...



You don't watch MSNBC.. but you watch Fox? At least watch from 6-7pm EST (whatever time that is) for MSNBC. Trust me, you won't be disappointed. The guy is attacked constantly by both sides. Obama supporters (Cause he criticizes Obama constantly for being weak cause, no shit, he is weak) and the right wing (cause he points out the bullshit of the right wing). Seriously... he might seem like "zomg so left wing" but that's because the political spectrum has shifted SO RIGHT since Bush came into office and even more after. It's absurd. Hell, Reagan would be too liberal according to the way the right is today.

If you're going to watch Fox News, give MSNBC a shot too. As a whole, yes it's more liberally biased, but no near the right bias of Fox News. And CNN is probably more in the middle than either of those two. NPR is still the best because it gives PURELY FACTS and NO opinion. CNN does play it safe, but that's because they don't want to take sides which makes for poor reporting. MSNBC reports facts, but some of their news casters are piss poor and they have an obvious liberal mindset. Fox News reports on facts, no care of the truth, creates scandals and controversy and then pretends to be a news organization.

Honestly, you really defend Fox WAY too much. I don't know how you can seriously defend Fox and then every time one of us brings up evidence of how Fox has purposely perpetuated the lies and hoaxes or whatnot as if they were news only to later never correct their misinformation.. and then you respond with "well I didn't follow it" or "don't know about it." Perhaps you should go learn about all of that first (seriously, go google "Fox News Memos" and you'll get enough from there, but you can google more) or, hell, here



Honestly, do some research and please open your eyes. They are a terrible "news" organization. They are worse than all the others. Yes the others have problems, but they aren't purposely spreading controversy and hate and intolerance and lies. It's frustrating to argue with someone defending Fox News who won't do the research especially when so many of us are pointing out all these facts and stories :\ it's entirely close minded.

And normally I do like you, but with this I just can't accept. Yes, I get your point that all the media is a mess, but you have to open your eyes to how horrible Fox News is. And I have been able to point out at least one person on Fox News I like, but I bet you haven't really bothered to find anyone (especially on MSNBC) you can say is decent :\ until then you're just coming off as someone who's defending Fox News because they watch it primarily, even if you don't. Just saying, you're coming off that way.

Can you at least admit that Fox might very well be the worst of the bunch? That it's a possibility.



fieryfalcon said:


> You do realize that media matters is a fringe left wing group funded by rich liberals, right?


 
Ya I've sad it's biased, I know that, but they aren't wrong lol. Specially given all the other evidence.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Feb 13, 2011)

Of course stuff is just made up.


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 13, 2011)

Ah, what a killer surprise 
It's nice to hear this from a former employee instead of a bunch of us intelligent people trying to convince others that it's this way.  
Though I'd be willing to bet money that this doesn't change a damn thing about its presentation of the news or how it's received by its main viewing base. That's the really disappointing thing about it. It's just going to be blown off by people who don't want to believe it, just like them blowing off climate change. Fox News isn't going to change until it gets shut down by some outside power.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 14, 2011)

Quincy James said:


> Ah, what a killer surprise
> It's nice to hear this from a former employee instead of a bunch of us intelligent people trying to convince others that it's this way.
> Though I'd be willing to bet money that this doesn't change a damn thing about its presentation of the news or how it's received by its main viewing base. That's the really disappointing thing about it. It's just going to be blown off by people who don't want to believe it, just like them blowing off climate change. Fox News isn't going to change until it gets shut down by some outside power.



Perhaps a bomb?  I jest, of course.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 14, 2011)

> well-orchestrated lie



Why did I even read beyond these words? Fox News isn't a well orchestrated lie, anyone with half a brain could figure out that they are little more than bullshit meant for comedic news. I bet this "insider" is as much of bullshit as Fox News is, and that has little if anything of me to do with defending them.


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 14, 2011)

This is quite interesting. Indeed, there is a substantial difference between a news outlet that possesses a slight bias in it's reporting, and one that forces it's employees to intentionally spin the news to further it's own political agenda.

Although, considering that Fox is brought to us by the same man responsible for the current state of the UK's _The Sun_, this is hardly much of a surprise.


----------



## hellonoam (Feb 14, 2011)

This article is made up.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 17, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Just because I showed an example, doesn't mean that it's the only example. The OP is trying to make a point that FOX news is the only station able to lie. Then the rest of the thread is nothing but flame against FOX news.
> 
> I was showing that ALL news is maniputable. EVERY station is capable of lying. I was showing and proving that for every "lie" you say FOX does, I can post "lies" from other stations to match it.  To Assume, like everyone is doing here, that FOX news lies about everything and that they're the only one to have "questionable" facts, is outright absurd, and ignorantly retarted. It just points out fanboyism for one side or the other.



Well, I am disappointed I never got those 7 examples.  But lets see what else is out there.

How about the ACORN scandal.  If I search their website, I can watch and read well over half a dozen different peices on the "illegal prostitution" video's.  But Amazingly, there isn't 1 article or video (Unless it is significantly hidden) explaining how the tapes were found out to be entirely fake and doctored, nor an apology for the *illegal legislation *they got passed because of it that *forced ACORN into bankruptcy* on entirely falacious claims.

Oh, and before you claim that basically every outlet covered it,   It wasn't until they started attacking other networks for ignorign the peice did they become defensive and do it.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Feb 17, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> @Seto Kaiba:
> Not really. I clearly stated that BOTH are horrible New channels. If you had taken the time to properly read my posts and not jump to assumptions, then you would have seen that.
> 
> I don't know if you hate Fox. I was using "you" to direct to the haters, not you separately.



The difference is that one is a horrible news channel that tends to concentrate on celebrity marriages and other non-news and the other is a horrible news channel that is running a political agenda.

Fox News even defended its claim about being fair and balanced with the argument that they give time to "the other side". So they're under no illusions that they are advocating a specific agenda and haven't tried particularly hard to try and hide it.



Terra Branford said:


> I said I don't think they "purposely" put false information up,  but just gullible and put whatever appears to be true with one fact behind it.



That may be the case, but they're just gullible for stories that fit their agenda and then when they get evidence, they don't bother to vet it and just run with it as fast as they can, playing it up and if it gets disproven, they eventually drop it without a correction.

You're asking for 100% factual evidence. What would you consider 100% factual evidence?

They've run stories when other stations have run the opposite story and have later been shown to be true. But that's just Fox News "being gullible" and not doing enough research so it's not them lying.

They've consistently mis-identified Republicans as Democrats when they're under scandal, although Democrats are always correctly identified. Is that just them being sloppy?

They've shown the wrong footage for events at least three times, giving a false impression of how popular they were and then raving about the huge numbers in the newscast, instead using footage from events months or even a year in the past. Is that just sloppiness?

At least once, they edited the numbers for a poll (about the global warming email scandal). One of the answers was "somewhat likely" and the second was "very likely" when it came to whether respondents believed that scientists were faking research. Fox News gave the very likely number and then added the very and somewhat together for the second. The claim was that they were just trying to show how many people had any suspicion at all and that only an idiot wouldn't realize that they're added together since it totaled 120%. Steve Doocy making just that mistake on the air doesn't really disprove that. Gretchen Carlson claimed for the same poll that it had been asked before the scandal broke which is obviously untrue and could easily have been confirmed if she'd looked at the news release from Rasmussen. And if looking at the poll is too much trouble, she shouldn't be making claims about it on the air.



I think that they've even argued in court (but this may be a local Fox station, not Fox News) that they aren't obliged to report the news factually.

None of these are 100% proof that they knowingly lied. 
It could be that everybody at Fox News is an idiot and they don't care when they get mistakes and it's just a coincidence that all of the mistakes happen to back up their version of events. That strains credulity a bit and is almost statistically impossible, but is it proof?

As for arguing in court that they don't have to tell the truth, it's not the same as admitting that they lied. So that's not proof either. It's just more evidence.

For 100% ironclad proof, you'd need an insider at Fox News (like in the article), but he'd need to have memos that he could copy. And then, I'm sure that they'd be accused of being forged like Obama's birth certificate.



Terra Branford said:


> So....they didn't talk about it knowing it was a hoax? It appeared to be a hoax after, right...?



No, they kept on talking about it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 17, 2011)

Not like this is particularly shocking it merely confrimed the obvious.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 17, 2011)




----------

